# ressourcen im Portlet



## thajek (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein problem mit jsf und portlets und zwar mit tomahawk wenn ich bein inputDate den popupCalendar auf true stelle spuckt er mir den fehler aus das er die ressourcen nicht finden kann (javascript und css) und verweist auf eine externe seite. Das problem diese lösung gild nicht bei Portlets (Hier in einen BenutzerPortal von novell)
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder dieses schonmal gelöst. Ich arbeite mit MyFaces und Facelets

```
<t:inputDate id="#{name}"  disabled="#{editable}" value="#{attributetype.date}" popupCalendar="true" rendered="#{visible}">
</t:inputDate>
```

Auf der seiter wird das angezeigt

```
ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
```

Die anleitung auf dieser seite funktioniert allerdings nicht, da dies nicht für portlets gilt. 

Der Fehler

```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error Rendering View[/goestern/UserInPortlet/editor.jsp]
java.lang.IllegalStateException: ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.throwExtensionsFilterMissing(AddResourceFactory.java:358)
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.checkEnvironment(AddResourceFactory.java:318)
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.getInstance(AddResourceFactory.java:273)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.calendar.HtmlCalendarRenderer.addScriptAndCSSResources(HtmlCalendarRenderer.java:294)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.date.HtmlDateRenderer.encodePopupCalendarButton(HtmlDateRenderer.java:281)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.date.HtmlDateRenderer.encodeEnd(HtmlDateRenderer.java:101)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChild(RendererUtils.java:442)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChildren(RendererUtils.java:419)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGroupRendererBase.encodeEnd(HtmlGroupRendererBase.java:75)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChild(RendererUtils.java:442)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGridRendererBase.renderChildren(HtmlGridRendererBase.java:216)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGridRendererBase.encodeEnd(HtmlGridRendererBase.java:98)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:565)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:562)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:562)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:457)
	at org.ajax4jsf.framework.ViewHandlerWrapper.renderView(ViewHandlerWrapper.java:101)
	at org.ajax4jsf.framework.ajax.AjaxViewHandler.renderView(AjaxViewHandler.java:221)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:384)
	at org.apache.myfaces.portlet.MyFacesGenericPortlet.facesRender(MyFacesGenericPortlet.java:395)
	at org.apache.myfaces.portlet.MyFacesGenericPortlet.doView(MyFacesGenericPortlet.java:265)
	at javax.portlet.GenericPortlet.doDispatch(Unknown Source)
	at javax.portlet.GenericPortlet.render(Unknown Source)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:686)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:548)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.getMarkup(EboPortletContainer.java:239)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.processOperation(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:292)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.getMarkup(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:181)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.proxy.EboPortletContainerProxy.getMarkup(EboPortletContainerProxy.java:217)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortletProxyHelper.renderPortlet(EboPortletProxyHelper.java:311)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.runPortletsInTheMainThread(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1608)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.renderSynchPortlets(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1579)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.callRender(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1804)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1686)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1501)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.renderPortalResponse(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:790)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.handlePortalContainerRequest(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:755)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.callService(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:353)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.doGet(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:127)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:697)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.l18n.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilter(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:145)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.xforms.EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.doFilter(EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.java:101)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:175)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:74)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:156)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
08:37:58,187 ERROR [PortletContextImpl] ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
08:37:58,187 ERROR [PortletContextImpl] ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
java.lang.IllegalStateException: ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.throwExtensionsFilterMissing(AddResourceFactory.java:358)
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.checkEnvironment(AddResourceFactory.java:318)
	at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.getInstance(AddResourceFactory.java:273)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.calendar.HtmlCalendarRenderer.addScriptAndCSSResources(HtmlCalendarRenderer.java:294)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.date.HtmlDateRenderer.encodePopupCalendarButton(HtmlDateRenderer.java:281)
	at org.apache.myfaces.custom.date.HtmlDateRenderer.encodeEnd(HtmlDateRenderer.java:101)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChild(RendererUtils.java:442)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChildren(RendererUtils.java:419)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGroupRendererBase.encodeEnd(HtmlGroupRendererBase.java:75)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.RendererUtils.renderChild(RendererUtils.java:442)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGridRendererBase.renderChildren(HtmlGridRendererBase.java:216)
	at org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.renderkit.html.HtmlGridRendererBase.encodeEnd(HtmlGridRendererBase.java:98)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:536)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:565)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:562)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.encodeRecursive(FaceletViewHandler.java:562)
	at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:457)
	at org.ajax4jsf.framework.ViewHandlerWrapper.renderView(ViewHandlerWrapper.java:101)
	at org.ajax4jsf.framework.ajax.AjaxViewHandler.renderView(AjaxViewHandler.java:221)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:384)
	at org.apache.myfaces.portlet.MyFacesGenericPortlet.facesRender(MyFacesGenericPortlet.java:395)
	at org.apache.myfaces.portlet.MyFacesGenericPortlet.doView(MyFacesGenericPortlet.java:265)
	at javax.portlet.GenericPortlet.doDispatch(Unknown Source)
	at javax.portlet.GenericPortlet.render(Unknown Source)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:686)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:548)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.getMarkup(EboPortletContainer.java:239)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.processOperation(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:292)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.getMarkup(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:181)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.proxy.EboPortletContainerProxy.getMarkup(EboPortletContainerProxy.java:217)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortletProxyHelper.renderPortlet(EboPortletProxyHelper.java:311)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.runPortletsInTheMainThread(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1608)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.renderSynchPortlets(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1579)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.callRender(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:1804)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1686)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1501)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.renderPortalResponse(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:790)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.handlePortalContainerRequest(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:755)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.callService(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:353)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.doGet(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:127)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:697)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.l18n.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilter(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:145)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.xforms.EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.doFilter(EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.java:101)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:175)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:74)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:156)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
08:37:58,187 ERROR [EboPortalAggregationHelper] ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html[/url]
```


```

```


----------



## JimPanse (8. Nov 2007)

Du schon wieder!

Ne, also die Tomahawk Lib funktioniert nur in einem Servlet Kontext und nicht in einem Portlet Kontext!

Die Probleme hatte ich auch, es gibt zwar verschiedene Workarounds baer die funktionieren nicht wirklich!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Liferay, hab alle Anpassungen gemacht baer nücht!

Hier falls es bei dir funktionieren sollte, müsste du folgende Anpassungen vornehmen:

web.xml:


```
<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
		<param-value>server</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
		<param-value>false</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL</param-name>
		<param-value>false</param-value>
	</context-param>
	
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.CHECK_EXTENSIONS_FILTER</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>


	<filter>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter	</filter-class>
		<init-param>
			<param-name>maxFileSize</param-name>
			<param-value>20m</param-value>
			<description>Set the size limit for uploaded files. Format: 10 - 10
				bytes 10k - 10 KB 10m - 10 MB 1g - 1 GB
			</description>
		</init-param>
	</filter>

	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
	</filter-mapping>

	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
```

weitere Anpassungen musst du dann noch in der portlet.xml machen:


```
<portlet>
		<portlet-name>portletName</portlet-name>
		<display-name>MeinPortlet</display-name>
		<portlet-class>org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.FilterPortlet</portlet-class>
		<init-param>
            <name>portlet-class</name>
            <value>deinPackage.Portlet</value>
        </init-param>
        <init-param>
            <name>portlet-filters</name>
            <value>jp.sf.pal.tomahawk.filter.ExtensionsPortletFilter</value>
        </init-param>
```

Die beiden musst du dir noch aus dem Internet besorgen

bridges-myfaces-0.8

portals-bridges-portletfilter-1.0

Na dann mal viel Glück damit


----------



## thajek (8. Nov 2007)

Habe alles so gemach wie oben beschrieben jetzt kommt es zu folgender fehlermeldung:

```
<portlet-class>org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.FilterPortlet</portlet-class>
      <init-param>
            <name>portlet-class</name>
            <value>org.apache.myfaces.portlet.MyFacesGenericPortlet</value>
        </init-param>
        <init-param>
            <name>portlet-filters</name>
            <value>jp.sf.pal.tomahawk.filter.ExtensionsPortletFilter</value>
        </init-param>
```


```
09:37:45,687 ERROR [EboPortalAggregationHelper] org/apache/commons/fileupload/portlet/PortletFileUpload
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/fileupload/portlet/PortletFileUpload
	at jp.sf.pal.tomahawk.filter.ExtensionsPortletFilter.processActionFilter(ExtensionsPortletFilter.java:246)
	at org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.PortletFilterChain.processActionFilter(PortletFilterChain.java:148)
	at org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.FilterPortlet.processAction(FilterPortlet.java:135)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:636)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:548)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletContainer.java:209)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.processOperation(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:298)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:154)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.proxy.EboPortletContainerProxy.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletContainerProxy.java:177)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortletProxyHelper.callPortletActionRequest(EboPortletProxyHelper.java:518)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.checkAndHandleActionURLType(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:2382)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1621)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1501)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.renderPortalResponse(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:790)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.handlePortalContainerRequest(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:755)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.callService(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:353)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.doPost(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:133)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.l18n.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilter(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:145)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.xforms.EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.doFilter(EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.java:101)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:175)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:74)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:156)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
09:37:45,687 ERROR [[PortalAggregator]] Servlet.service() for servlet PortalAggregator threw exception
com.novell.afw.portal.exception.EboPortletActionException: org/apache/commons/fileupload/portlet/PortletFileUpload
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationHelper.handlePortletActionException(EboPortalAggregationHelper.java:2107)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.checkAndHandleActionURLType(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:2409)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1621)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.initiateRendering(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:1501)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.renderPortalResponse(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:790)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.handlePortalContainerRequest(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:755)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.callService(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:353)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationServlet.doPost(EboPortalAggregationServlet.java:133)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.l18n.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilter(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:145)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.xforms.EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.doFilter(EboXFormClientDetectionFilter.java:101)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:175)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:74)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:156)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/fileupload/portlet/PortletFileUpload
	at jp.sf.pal.tomahawk.filter.ExtensionsPortletFilter.processActionFilter(ExtensionsPortletFilter.java:246)
	at org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.PortletFilterChain.processActionFilter(PortletFilterChain.java:148)
	at org.apache.portals.bridges.portletfilter.FilterPortlet.processAction(FilterPortlet.java:135)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:636)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.processOperation(EboPortletContainer.java:548)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.core.EboPortletContainer.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletContainer.java:209)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.processOperation(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:298)
	at com.novell.afw.portlet.consumer.core.EboPortletConsumerContainer.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletConsumerContainer.java:154)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.proxy.EboPortletContainerProxy.performBlockingInteraction(EboPortletContainerProxy.java:177)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortletProxyHelper.callPortletActionRequest(EboPortletProxyHelper.java:518)
	at com.novell.afw.portal.aggregation.EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.checkAndHandleActionURLType(EboPortalAggregationControllerImpl.java:2382)
	... 33 more
```


----------



## thajek (8. Nov 2007)

hat sich geklärt mein common-fileupload war noch auf version 1.0 und brauchen tut man 1.2
so wiet zeigt er was an aber richtig funktionieren tut es trotzdem nicht der popup calendergeht nicht auf


----------



## thajek (8. Nov 2007)

er läd diese datei 


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="/IDM/faces/myFacesExtensionResource/org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.MyFacesResourceLoader/11945158/calendar.HtmlCalendarRenderer/popcalendar.js"><!--

//--></script>
```

und ich bekomme immer diesen fehler


```
Fehler: f_3AdisableDateCalendarVar has no properties
Quelldatei: [url]http://localhost:8080/IDM/portal/cn/GWDG-Benutzer%20Containerseite/AllgImpressumGWDG[/url]
Zeile: 1
```

ist vieleicht der phad falsch in der web.xml oder kann es daran liegen das es nicht das "Faces Servlet" ist da es ja bei mir anders aufgebaut ist


```
<filter-mapping>
      <filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
      <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
   </filter-mapping>

   <filter-mapping>
      <filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
      <url-pattern>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource/*</url-pattern>
   </filter-mapping>
```


----------



## JimPanse (8. Nov 2007)

Nein, genau das sind die Fehler mit denen ich auch zu kämpfen hatte.

Das Problem ist einfach das die Tomahawk bzw. Jenia, Ajax4JSf und co. für eine Servlet Umgebung gebaut wurden und nicht für einen Portlet Kontext!
Im Portletkontext werden die Skript und Style Ressourcen nicht richtig aufgelöst... Es funktionieren halt im Portlet Umfeld nur die Tomahawk sachen die keine externen Ressourcen verwenden wie Datatable + DataScroller und das ganze langweilige Zeug...

Aber wenn du auf eine Lösung stossen solltes - wer super die hier zu posten, ich hab aufgeben!!!

MFG


----------



## thajek (6. Dez 2007)

Die konfig oben ist aber zu etwas nütze denn jetzt kann man javascript und css einbingen aber ich habe es noch nicht hinbekommen das das inputDate feld funktioniert wenn das jemand hinbekommt mit dem was ich hier unten beschrieben habe würde ich mich freuen, wenn er mir schreibt Danke!

hier der code


```
FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
	AddResource resource = AddResourceFactory.getInstance(context);
	
	public AddScript()
	{
	
		resource.addJavaScriptAtPosition(context, AddResource.HEADER_BEGIN, "/goestern/UserInPortlet/resources/date.js");
		resource.addJavaScriptAtPosition(context, AddResource.HEADER_BEGIN, "/goestern/UserInPortlet/resources/popcalendar.js");
		resource.addJavaScriptAtPosition(context, AddResource.HEADER_BEGIN, "/goestern/UserInPortlet/resources/passwordDrucken.js");
		
	
	}
```


----------

